# Full Size Mat Or a Minimat?



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

*Read More Recent Posts. Go Directly To More Recent Posts. Do Not Pass 2, Do Not Collect Knowledge of even older posts.*

I'm planning on ordering a StackMat Timer (the single timer, so that it has all of the better features), but I can also include a mat.

The timer is $20, and the Mini Mat is $8. However, when you add the timer to your cart, you have the option of getting a full sized mat with it, and it's for 8 dollar. An evenly priced buy, it's all up to which size mat I want. I can't just get both, I'm really trying to save money here.

REGULAR MAT:

Pros:
-More usable space
-More mat for less price
-Available in 4 designs

Cons:
-Requires more space to be placed on
-Not easily transferable

MINI-MAT:

Pros:
-Very Portable
-Easy placement in a room

Cons:
-Single design
-Tiny little thing!

I was leaning towards the mini-mat price-wise, but then I saw the $8 Normal size add-on, I had to rethink my decision. I'm still likely to order with the Mini Mat, but if any of you have any reason for me not to, I'd appreciate your thoughts.

bonus: Anyone every tried buying a 2 small (but powerful enough) magnets, and putting them inside a mouse pad for a mat? lol


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the regular mat. The best thing is, you can use it as a mouse-pad. You can put your keyboard on it too. But if your computer desk has a different design (mine is just a table) you can order the minimat also. I never take the mat anywhere with me, I don't think I would if it was a minimat too.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I have a laptop. 

I just got this thing for Christmas that acts as a mouse pad of I hook one up up, and I can put the laptop on it and adjust the height at an angle. I keep that on my desk, but if I got a regular mat, I'd put it down and just put the laptop on a mat. But if I had a mini-mat, I would even take it out around the house or when I go over to other's houses, sometimes.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think if you have enough money, you should get a normal mat. (I don't have a stacktimer or a mat, but this is my opinion.) 

It is good because you will know how much room you have to slam down the cube. 

Also, if you do master magic, it will definitely fit. On the minimat, it might not fit very well.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I think if you have enough money, you should get a normal mat. (I don't have a stacktimer or a mat, but this is my opinion.)
> *
> They're the same price when you order a Timer.*
> 
> ...



-------------See Bold In Quote---------------


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a full sized mat, but I'd rather have the mini-mat. I have to clear off half my desk to put down the full mat, and the mini-mat's more portable. I don't think the small size is much of a con; a regular mousepad is enough for me in normal practice, so the mini-mat should be plenty of space unless you like throwing your cube across the table when you finish.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

So that's 2 for normal, 1 for small, but I originally wanted a small.
So it's a tie... but because I'm more-so on the side of the small, I get that whenever I place my order.

If anyone believes that the Timer and the Mini-Mat should NOT be wed in my order, speak now, or forever hold your post count.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2009)

Where will you be putting it? Do you have enough room for a full sized mat?

My desk is rather small, and I actually had to cut my mat down.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Where will you be putting it? Do you have enough room for a full sized mat?
> 
> My desk is rather small, and I actually had to cut my mat down.



My desk seems just big enough for a full sized mat, and my desk is basically the only place I'm at in my room, and I've been in my room a lot more lately.

The Mini Mat, though, can be taken whenever I go over a friend or family member's house. It also can go down w/o removing stuff. Maybe even school during lunch, but that probably won't be too often (too risky).


----------



## blah (Jan 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> bonus: Anyone every tried buying a 2 small (but powerful enough) magnets, and putting them inside a mouse pad for a mat? lol



Actually, it's more like punching two holes in your mouse pad, the magnets are on the timer, not one the mat, in case you didn't know.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

blah said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > bonus: Anyone every tried buying a 2 small (but powerful enough) magnets, and putting them inside a mouse pad for a mat? lol
> ...



Shouldn't there be magnets on both? It has to pull the Timer to the mat.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 2, 2009)

maybe its metal...?


----------



## Jai (Jan 2, 2009)

You could buy the normal mat and fold or cut the sides to make it smaller if needed.


----------



## FredM (Jan 2, 2009)

The timer has two part. the big one with the timer and the magnets, and a small one that is usually attached to it. But you can take it apart to put the mat in between.

And about the mats, I took a mini mat because I had to travel with it but I don't honestly think the mat is usefull. The only use I can think of is reducing the noise but then I use a simple school notebook. For that use, mini mat is better as it is thicker.


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 2, 2009)

I just use a mousepad - I've got it flipped over so the side with the rubber is facing up, and I've got 2 holes punched in it so it fits between the upper part and the lower part of the stackmat timer 

Works just fine for me!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

A mouse pad is a little smaller, as least left-to-right... but for the sake of saving $8, I might just use that... It won't have the nice feel to everything when using the Timer, but I might regret not doing this in the future if I don't.

That, and I have $25 that I can spend online, but no more than that.
----------------------
BUT THEN AGAIN, I could just buy a normal sized mat, and cutting it would be nice because it's like having more minimats for the same price (if I don't trim it, but rather make two different, smaller mats)... Or I could make them different sizes, so keeping one on my desk, and the other for traveling/being away from my desk. It's 2 mats for one price, and the large one being as little smaller than normal is fine by me.

Like That Anyone?


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll go with the mini mat (Dimensions: 5 3/4 inches x 13 3/4 inches)
who needs a big mat? (Dimensions: 89 cm X 33 cm thats just huge!)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

But what the idea I listed (previous post)? Think it'll work out?


----------



## brunson (Jan 3, 2009)

I have several full sized mats, one acts as a mouse pad for three different computers at the same time. I'll opt for mini mats from now on.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 3, 2009)

brunson said:


> I have several full sized mats, one acts as a mouse pad for three different computers at the same time. I'll opt for mini mats from now on.



Amazing. 

I don't have either. The only local shop that sells Speedstacking products doesn't have Mini Mats, and for me the full-sized mat is just too big and unnecessary.

I'd rather just not use a mat at all. It's not a must, is it?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jan 3, 2009)

The Stackmat timer and only the Stackmat timer costs $20.99.
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/Timer.php

You can get the Stackmat timer, the big mat, *AND a carrying bag* (you can put the timer and mat inside the bag) for about $8 more. ($28.99). I really like the bag because you can just roll up the big mat and put the timer in and it's easy to transport.
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/speed_stacks_stackmatcomplete.php

If you bought the mini mat separately, it would cost you $8.49. Why get that when you can get a bigger mat *and a bag* for less (lol about 50 cents less)?
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/minimatsG.php

Another reason why I would get the bigger mat is because if you don't like it, you could always cut it smaller. I know it might not look good, but in my opinion, looks isn't that import


----------



## Kian (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the full sized mat somewhere but i never, ever use it. i imagine i would if i had the less clunky mini mat. i'd say you'll get more use out of it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2009)

So then once again, if I buy a big one... I'll just cut it. Not to size it down, but to make my own minimat, and the rest remains on top of my test, will still enough space.

Sounds good, right? If so, that's what I'm doing. Practically 2 for 1.

I just wish it was $3 less, I have $25 card that I can't add money to =(


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the big ones and I think that they are the better choice as they have just the official size 

Furthermore, why would you want to transport your mat? I always just transport my timer except for cube meetings - and if you go to cube meetings you obviously need a big bag anyway because of all the space your cubes take in 

So, obviously, it's just a matter of preference which mat you choose.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2009)

But what do you think of buying a normal mat, and cutting off enough for a mini mat so I'd pretty have both? 

I'd transport it so that went I'm away from my desk and want to pull out the stackmat, I'd have a mat there with me. Never know when the surface isn't something you'd want to be slamming/dropping a cube on, a little mat there would help.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the minimat. Yes it actually cost me more, but I like it. It fits on my desk and it fits in the carry bag with the timer.


----------

